# What do you do to keep busy?



## kaemicha

I wasn't sure where to post this so I started here.  What kinds of clubs or organizations do you belong to? Or, what do you do to keep busy and have fun at the same time.
I'm single and all my friends are busy with their grands and family.  Not at all the case for me since I've never had children. 
So, suggestions please?


----------



## Fern

My daughter and g/kids live in Tauranga, 5 hour drive away, so I don't get to see them very often. I spend my time on Forums, plus doing my genealogy, gardening, the odd jigsaw puzzle, some crafts mainly needlework. I enjoy board games & cards especially 500 but I've nobody to play with,!!  I don't like joining those kind of clubs. Go swimming in the summer & tour the country in the RV. I got a lot of satisfaction from doing Meals on Wheels.


----------



## Bullie76

Do we have to keep or stay busy? I do play golf and hike with the mutt. But have no problem with watching old movies and sports on tv. And of course cruising the internet. Probably sounds boring to many.....but I'm happy.


----------



## Ina

Kaemicha, If you like kids or teens, maybe you could look into mentoring. It works on your time scheduled unlike a job. Or is there a senior citizens center in your area? They can be a lot of fun. Ours has sewing, puzzle, painting, exercise, music, even computer groups.
I still wonder how to say your name. :hatoff:


----------



## kaemicha

I like the idea of mentoring.  I also like the idea of doing nothing but that's not healthy for me so I'm going to start working out again at 24 hour fitness, since we can join for free through Silver Sneakers.  I didn't work out this month because I was sick most of this month but I'm going to start again.
My friends tend to do a lot of driving trips and I don't like driving long distances, alone, so I travel alone or with a tour. But I need something more and nothing is falling into place, yet! 
And, kaemicha = kaymisha. It's a combo of my first name, not sharing and Michelle.


----------



## Ina

I have a thing about names, mine is 9 out 10 pronounced wrong. It's pronounced eye-na.


----------



## That Guy

I have neither the desire nor the need to keep busy . . . except when the boss is looking...


----------



## SeaBreeze

I don't have any kids either, and I don't have a problem at all keeping busy if I want to.  Plenty of chores still screaming to be done, even though I'm retired.  I recently joined Bally's fitness center, so several days a week I'll spend an hour or so there.  Hubby and I usually take a daily walk in the park, with the furkid if he's feeling up to it.  If I need to pick up something at the supermarket, or do some cleaning, the day is completely shot.  Looking not to be busy at all here, would like a week straight where I had nothing to do at all.   Not complaining though, rather be busy in retirement, than have to wake up before dawn and punch that timeclock every day...glad those days are over.


----------



## kaemicha

Ina said:


> I have a thing about names, mine is 9 out 10 pronounced wrong. It's pronounced eye-na.



I knew that!


----------



## Falcon

Feed Dino, let Dino in, Do cross puzzles, Play with Dino, Get on the forum, Watch Jeopardy, Go to my Elks' lodge,

Do Jigsaw puzzles on the computer, Let Dino out, Let Dino back in, Read..................


----------



## kaemicha

I'm loving these answers.  I don't have to constantly be busy or feel guilty on the days I don't get anything done.  Thanks all!


----------



## SifuPhil

I'm self-employed, so that takes up 23 hours and 32 minutes every day.

The other 28 minutes I get my aerobic exercise mugging little old ladies.


----------



## i_am_Lois

When I lived in Philadelphia there was plenty to do. Museums, flower show, Italian market, South Street, Chinatown, zoo, huge parks, sporting events.

Now I live in nowhere land. All my activities I do are home based.

So now I spend my hours surfing websites on the computer, playing games on the computer, watching TV, cooking, crocheting, Sudoku puzzles, and various crafts.


----------



## SifuPhil

i_am_Lois said:


> Now I live in nowhere land. All my activities I do are home based.



*writes in his notebook*

"Another negative point for Palm Bay" 

I know exactly what you mean, Lois - I was raised in NY, lived in NYC and now I'm in NowhereLand North.


----------



## i_am_Lois

SifuPhil said:


> I know exactly what you mean, Lois - I was raised in NY, lived in NYC and now I'm in NowhereLand North.



Yes Phil, you should have seen me for about the first 3 years after we moved here. I scoured the papers for events. The first I saw was a farmer's market at City Hall on a Sunday. I dragged my husband. I tell you no lie, there were about 3 pick-up trucks with people selling a few lousy ears of corn. One guy selling a few house plants and someone else selling a small amount of produce. We left in no time flat, empty handed.

Next was signs on the roads announcing the yearly Seafood Festival. Once again I dragged my husband along. Well Phil, there was a large parking lot with many trucks selling soda, burgers, hot dogs.... but I did not see one single vendor selling any seafood. How is this a Seafood Festival???? My husband says he saw one truck selling crab cakes. I missed that one. There were no rides. There was no music. They continue to have it every year, but you know I don't go back. 

If you put in a search for tourist attractions and things to do in Palm Bay you'll find this: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g34528-Activities-Palm_Bay_Florida.html 
Take a look at it if you want a good laugh. 5 bars are listed. Also a bait shop. 2 trails you can hike and one tiny museum about the history of Palm Bay.

Palm Bay is a lot like a tiny town with nothing to do. I often see our Mayor... he's usually at the local outdoor shopping center, in his shorts, shopping.


----------



## Warrigal

My motto is "I do what I like, when I like, and if I like", but that mostly applies to housework.

I'm still active in community life associated with my church. I'm on the Management Committee of the Child Care Centre, I teach Sunday School, go to the knitting group on Tuesdays and assist at the playgroup on Wednesdays.

Some photos of the playgroup here: https://www.seniorforums.com/album.php?albumid=108

Right now I'm getting ready for the Autumn Market Day fundraiser. I'm an organiser and I will be running the Church Café.

My grandkids are all grown up but I'm still involved from time to time. Recently I made a nice skirt for my youngest GD because she wanted something longer than she could buy in the shops. I also made a 'floosie' outfit for the oldest GD who was going to a party where the dress code was burlesque. She is very big and needed Grandma to produce something that fitted the requirement but wasn't too scanty. 

https://www.seniorforums.com/album.php?albumid=131

One grandson stays over one night each week because he lives up the Blue Mountains west of Sydney but is studying engineering in the city centre and after late lectures it just takes too long to get home, especially when he has an early start the next day.

Other than that we, that is hubby and I, seem to be continually visiting the doctor, specialists, the dentist and optometrists. After some of these appointments we go to the movies together.


In my downtime I argue with strangers on forums. :eek1:


----------



## Gael

kaemicha said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this so I started here.  What kinds of clubs or organizations do you belong to? Or, what do you do to keep busy and have fun at the same time.
> I'm single and all my friends are busy with their grands and family.  Not at all the case for me since I've never had children.
> So, suggestions please?



I am involved aside from the usual household maintaince tasks, with volunteering. Twice a week with this organization which originated in England:
http://www.home-start.org.uk/

Aside from that I do attend church weekly and meetings monthly. I also do enjoy traveling within Ireland especially, visiting historic sites on those trips and sampling the local music, meeting friends for lunch and drinks and host a couple of parites during the year.

I also run my own site on YUKU.


----------



## Gael

That Guy said:


> I have neither the desire nor the need to keep busy . . . except when the boss is looking...



That's some boss you got there by the way, stay on his good side!


----------



## That Guy

Gael said:


> That's some boss you got there by the way, stay on his good side!



The older I get the more blatantly honest I am with bosses.  I love their inability to deal with reality.


----------



## Gael

That Guy said:


> The older I get the more blatantly honest I am with bosses.  I love their inability to deal with reality.



Ever notice how they put the wrong ones in charge usually?


----------



## That Guy

Gael said:


> Ever notice how they put the wrong ones in charge usually?



It's that Peter Principle thing . . .


----------



## Gael

That Guy said:


> It's that Peter Principle thing . . .



Indeed,  people will tend to be promoted until they reach their "position of incompetence".


----------



## Capt Lightning

Me and the boss got fed up working and "retired" in our mid 50's.  Never been so busy in our lives.  Last project was keeping rare breed (British Saddleback) pigs.  After they were slaughtered, we learned how to butcher them.  This year we've ordered Pietrain-Saddleback cross weaners which should have a lower fat content.


----------



## carolwashko

I've been retired over 3 years.  It took a while to figure out what I wanted to do.  I have a lot of "threads" in my life.  I attend several book groups, volunteer to visit the shut ins, have lunch with friends, member of planet fitness. have a companion I eat dinner with, attend life long learning classes, write and research a blog, take internet college courses through Coursera, garden, watch a few tv shows like Mr. Selfridge, Cosmos and Downton Abbey, attend theater and concerts and travel. I try to find new and interesting things to experiment with on a regular basis.  It's important to keep life fresh.


----------



## Amethyst1

I read a lot. Try reading long books that will take up many weeks.


----------



## rkunsaw

Buy a house and a few acres and you'll never run out of things to do.


----------



## JustBonee

Amethyst1 said:


> I read a lot. Try reading long books that will take up many weeks.



Yes to that  ... I can get lost in books for days!


----------



## JustBonee

rkunsaw said:


> Buy a house and a few acres and you'll never run out of things to do.



And yes to that too.  It's non-stop fun (NOT!) .. lol  I've been trying to stay ahead of everyday maintenance since I lost my husband and I'm determined to do it myself.  With lots of land, about an acre, and a big old house,  there is always _something _to attack.
I have yet to wonder on any given day,  what I can do to stay busy!

This board is my entertainment.


----------



## Harley

_*
This time of year my yard keeps me busy...but, it is a work of love. Not the weed part though ... Other than that, I have plenty to keep me busy  just keeping the house up. Yesterday, I told myself I need to get the basement cleaned up! I'm pretty much a loner, so don't belong to any groups, except online ones.. 
*_


----------



## pteacher

SifuPhil said:


> I'm self-employed, so that takes up 23 hours and 32 minutes every day.
> 
> The other 28 minutes I get my aerobic exercise mugging little old ladies.



What is it about you self employed men???  My husband owns his own business and works the same.  I get the 28 min. of his time to eat dinner and that's about it.  I call him a "work-a-holic".  You know what they say about all work and no play.


----------



## Falcon

I get up and muck out the stables, slop the hogs, slay a dragon or two, deflower

a few virgins , then it's time for breakfast.


----------



## SifuPhil

pteacher said:


> What is it about you self employed men???  My husband owns his own business and works the same.  I get the 28 min. of his time to eat dinner and that's about it.  I call him a "work-a-holic".  You know what they say about all work and no play.



I know, I know ... and unfortunately, at least indirectly it served as a catalyst for my divorce. I've learned that the question "Your work or me?" has a definite trick to answering. 



Falcon said:


> I get up and muck out the stables, slop the hogs, slay a dragon or two, deflower
> 
> a few virgins , then it's time for breakfast.



That's _disgusting_! You should be *ashamed* of yourself! Deflowering those poor, innocent dragons! It isn't enough that they're on the endange-

...

... umm ... never mind.


----------



## Falcon

Well,  How was I to know about the damned dragons ?  It's hard enough with them breathing fire !


----------



## Ina

MEN  ...   God love ya!!! :lol1:


----------



## Pappy

Aw, who would hurt this little guy?


----------



## Susie

You could say here in Melbourne it would be involvement with sports.
We're inundated with sports events and news day and night.
If it isn't football, it's cricket, rugby, soccer, tennis, even golf!
My favorite sport/exercise is "shopping"!!!
What's yours?


----------



## Lee

Bought a fixer upper house.....that has kept me busy and given me a reason to say "woe is me"  But nearly at the end now so will find something else to do.

Also make and even sell dog clothes, fun hobby that turned into extra cash.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Lee, if there's anything that really upsets me, it's seeing a naked dog!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

If there's anything that drives me nuts, it's seeing a naked dog!

In the mornings during the week, I keep busy working. In the afternoons and on weekends, I do next to nothing.

Oops...I fat-fingered this and don't have a clue how to delete one of them.


----------



## Lee

Georgia, I'm thinking of having a business card made up with a pic of a naked dog and a caption that reads

"Dare to go Bare or need something to Wear"


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

"Dare to go Bare or need something to Wear" 

I love it!


----------



## JustBonee

*What do you do to keep busy?

*I wish I knew!!  ... I'm retired, no schedule or demands, but my days fly by .. 

Cannot figure out how I ever raised a family and worked full time  in the past .. ..it's puzzling to me.


----------



## Lon

I have been retired for 25 years and don't feel the need to constantly be busy. Reading, writing, movies, swimming, golf, history, walks, computers, research,manage to keep me busy enough.


----------



## Prairie dog

Lee..a great slogan for a business card.

I do whatever make me happy that day.


----------



## Debby

Bullie76 said:


> Do we have to keep or stay busy? I do play golf and hike with the mutt. But have no problem with watching old movies and sports on tv. And of course cruising the internet. Probably sounds boring to many.....but I'm happy.




Doesn't sound boring at all.  My days are pretty laid back too, but it's taken me several years to get used to it so that I don't feel guilty.  I used to be driven to get things accomplished.  Not anymore and I'm finally okay with that.  Glad you're enjoying it too.


----------



## Debby

Amethyst1 said:


> I read a lot. Try reading long books that will take up many weeks.





What sort of books have your read Amethyst?  Like what's your favourite genre?  I like reading too although my taste has changed since I was young.  

One book that I read when I was about nine, I just found second hand and read again!  It was my first taste of science fiction and I loved it when I was nine and I loved it again last year.  I bought two copies and the second I will give to the grandchildren when they get a little older and maybe they'll enjoy it as much as I did.  It was called A Wrinkle In Time.  Can't remember the author and sorry but I'm too comfortable and feeling too lazy to get up and dig out my copies.  But it was a good one that's for sure.


----------



## Debby

carolwashko said:


> I've been retired over 3 years.  It took a while to figure out what I wanted to do.  I have a lot of "threads" in my life.  I attend several book groups, volunteer to visit the shut ins, have lunch with friends, member of planet fitness. have a companion I eat dinner with, attend life long learning classes, write and research a blog, take internet college courses through Coursera, garden, watch a few tv shows like Mr. Selfridge, Cosmos and Downton Abbey, attend theater and concerts and travel. I try to find new and interesting things to experiment with on a regular basis.  It's important to keep life fresh.




What kind of blog are you writing Carol if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Debby

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Lee, if there's anything that really upsets me, it's seeing a naked dog!




Well if they live in Whistler, BC or Nova Scotia in winter, then they better be wearing clothes.  Maybe Lee makes winter wear for mutts.  My daughter has a pit bull that has a tee shirt and a hooded, fleece lined coat and boots for when he has to go outside for business.  In fact, he even wears his Doggles because the glare from the sun on the snow can be really hard on the eyes!  She gets stopped all the time by tourists because they want to take pictures of the 'Whistler Dog'.  

The boots are lined too for when it's really cold (-20) because his feet start to freeze almost immediately and it's hard to carry a 60lb dog home because his feet hurt too much to walk.


----------



## drifter

I miss *i_am_Lois. I wish she would come back. An intelligent poster.*


----------



## crochet lady

I have been retired for a few years (also husband) and it seems like my most of my days are full of doing things at home. The great part about retirement is that I know I really can stop whatever it is I'm doing whenever I want! Gardening is one of my favorite hobbies, as is crocheting and these are things I look forward to everyday. I am not a club joiner, so I find myself simply wandering down paths of interest constantly!


----------



## hollydolly

I work full time, long hours, so I don't get a lot of time for extra curricular hobbies. I'm like so many other not interested nor do I have inclination for arranged activities within club membership, I've also never ever had any kind of crafting ability like so many talented people.. however  I am an avid amateur landscape photographer and I indulge my passion for it often whenever the weather is right. My camera travel with me everywhere, even to work just in case an opportunity for a good shot arises . I also travel a lot and my trusty camera is always with me as is my iphone

I also  adore dogs and give time to helping out on a voluntary basis at our local kennels 

I also use the internet a lot in my free time as a member of many forums and a moderator of 2 , so my days are pretty filled


----------



## Ken N Tx

"I've often been asked, 'What do you do now that you're retired?'
 Well... One of the things I enjoy most is converting beer, wine and whiskey into urine.
 It's rewarding, uplifting, satisfying and fulfilling. I do it every day and I really enjoy it."


----------



## Ameriscot

Ken N Tx said:


> "I've often been asked, 'What do you do now that you're retired?'
> Well... One of the things I enjoy most is converting beer, wine and whiskey into urine.
> It's rewarding, uplifting, satisfying and fulfilling. I do it every day and I really enjoy it."



Haha!  Love it!


----------



## Ralphy1

I love to play all day starting here...


----------



## oldman

Of all the things that I do, I enjoy counselling drug addicts and alcoholics the most. Last evening I spoke at a halfway house and then I did a one on one session. It is sometimes a bit depressing when I see a young lady or man get clean and leave a rehab or halfway house and then they show up again maybe 4-6 months later for the third or fourth time. I remember last year in mid December that a young lady over-dosed and died at a halfway house that she had been to for the third time. Just a beautiful young lady with two young children left behind that her Mother took on the job of raising them. I was so sad for the whole family for many weeks. She just couldn't leave the stuff alone and went into deep depression and we knew that she was definitely a suicide case waiting to happen, but we couldn't get a judge to commit her.

Nothing prepares you for that.


----------



## Raven

Oldman, a very worth while way to spend some of your time.
I commend you for your desire to help others.


----------



## oldman

Raven said:


> Oldman, a very worth while way to spend some of your time.
> I commend you for your desire to help others.




I do this to try to first; help those that have issues and second; to help the community. The loss of this young lady has been burned into my memory ever since it happened last year. I attended her funeral and have kept her picture with me to remind me that I have to do a better job of intervention and convincing people that they need to get off of the substances that they find so attractive. I feel no guilt for her death, but I always find myself asking, "Could I have done something better?" My first question to a new addict is always the same; "How did you get started?" And, the answer is mostly the same; "I was at a party and someone offered me some and so, I thought "what the heck, one time won't kill me." (You wanna' bet?)


----------



## Meanderer

drifter said:


> I miss *i_am_Lois. I wish she would come back. An intelligent poster.*


I second that emotion Drifter!


----------



## avrp

I've been retired about 5 months. Found this forum and love being here. I don't know how the days fly by, but I often wonder at the end of the day what in the world I did to fill the hours.
I have hobbies...knitting, scrapbooking, long drives listening to my favorite music, taking walks. I like to play scrabble on line.
I really like movies and some days all I do is sit and knit and watch movies. Especially now that the weather is cold.
Here I am, mostly alone. I don't mind....I like my life, mostly. 
This is an odd thing to say but I love my iphone and wish I had someone to text lol.


----------



## Meanderer

marty said:


> I've been retired about 5 months. Found this forum and love being here. I don't know how the days fly by, but I often wonder at the end of the day what in the world I did to fill the hours.


Hi Marty, if I remember right, you retired without a party at your work, and we had one here!  Good to read your post.


----------



## avrp

Meanderer said:


> Hi Marty, if I remember right, you retired without a party at your work, and we had one here!  Good to read your post.



Yes Jim, that's right and it really did make me feel much better  It's fun here and I enjoy reading....I'll try to post a little more often.


----------



## Twixie

I don't try to keep busy...I've been ''busy'' for 40 years...


----------



## avrp

Twixie said:


> I don't try to keep busy...I've been ''busy'' for 40 years...



I like that


----------



## Ameriscot

I don't _try_ to keep busy. What do I do with my time?  Besides housework, chat on the internet (Facebook and here), read, photography, write a blog, go to the gym, do muscle work at home, plan trips, take trips, upload photos and write travelogues of the trips, visit with friends, Skype my granddaughters and my sister and my sis in law, visit with our Ugandan daughter, go bike riding, hiking, occasional canoe/kayak, watch tv - mainly movies/documentaries/news, occasionally try to learn French using my Rosetta programme, meditate.


----------



## 911

Right now I am hunting, or as my son calls it, Dad's taking his bow for a walk. I didn't get my deer with my bow, so maybe I'll do better with my rifle. I need some venison because I grilled too much this past summer.


----------



## rkunsaw

911 all you have to do is pick up the deer that fall dead in your yard.:rofl:


----------



## drifter

I've got to the place in life where the only exercise I get is shopping and working my computer keyboard. I did play golf, volunteer with Friends of the Library, and other assorted make work situations in an effort to keep from sitting front of the tele, but all that got too strenuous for me.

I tried to be a fisherman but that didn't work out. When I retired I thought I'd both bow hunt and use a rifle. Bought both. But by then every one I knew to go hunting with didn't take their bow or their rifle out for a walk, they built feeding troughs out in the wild and blinds nearby, they fed the deer all summer or all year, got the deer used to feeding in that certain place, then come deer season, climbed in their blinds and shot deer at point blank range.. I went one time with them. Didn't fire a shot. I came home and sold both. Never went again but I did write a poem about the experience.

Later I bought a pistol which I used to take to the range and fire on a regular basis and I bought another bow for target shooting and did as long as I could pull it back properly.


----------



## Bullie76

Early in the year I posted I played golf and hiked with my mutt. I still do those things but I have added a couple to my list. I bought a bicycle late summer and ride that everyday when I'm at my coastal condo. There is a nature trail that has alligators, raccoons and other critters. Its really a neat trail and takes a good 2 hours to ride with a couple of breaks of course. And my latest hobby is learning how to play the bass guitar. Sounds crazy, but the bass is an instrument I have always been intrigued with. Just never pursued it. With winter coming on and lots of days to stay inside, I figure now is a good time to learn. Using mainly online resources, but have a life long musician buddy who will give me some pointers. I have played a little guitar, so a string instrument is not totally foreign to me. But still a big challege.


----------



## drifter

Hi Bullie76, Biking is something I did for several years. I used to ride in these orgnized rides. Last year after moving were I live now I bought another bike. I can no longer ride one, but it was fun when I could. I ran around with musicians growing up. I never owned any instruments but I tried and tried xto play the guitar, the banjo, and the mandlend(sp?). Could not master any of them. On the other hand my son put himself through six years of college playing music. I know he had three base guitars. He made his living with base, pedal steel guitar, guitar, and sax. He has some talent. His boy at age fourteen is a musical whizz. It must be somewhere in the genes but skipped me.


----------



## Bullie76

drifter said:


> Hi Bullie76, Biking is something I did for several years. I used to ride in these orgnized rides. Last year after moving were I live now I bought another bike. I can no longer ride one, but it was fun when I could. I ran around with musicians growing up. I never owned any instruments but I tried and tried xto play the guitar, the banjo, and the mandlend(sp?). Could not master any of them. On the other hand my son put himself through six years of college playing music. I know he had three base guitars. He made his living with base, pedal steel guitar, guitar, and sax. He has some talent. His boy at age fourteen is a musical whizz. It must be somewhere in the genes but skipped me.


I wish I had started at a young age. Not much upside potential at my age. But its just for fun and something to focus on when inside. As far as the bike goes, I bet I hadn't been on one in 40+ years. But you never forget how and it kind of makes you feel young when riding it. I admit, my legs ache after a two hour ride. But as they say.......no pain no gain.


----------



## Leotie

I am disabled, and HATE not being able to go out and have a job.  I started working on the farm when I was 6 and didn't stop work till my feet and legs started cramping hen I was cab driving in NY.  I came back to NC and health wise I just kind of crashed and burnt. Now with problems with my feet, staggering around, and walking into walls, people look at me like I'm a lunatic or some thing.  Even at almost 67, I still want to work.


----------



## Vala

I'm more into not keeping busy.   I do this while I am watching TV


----------



## Leotie

That's pretty!  what is it, about a thousand pieces?  I have three puzzle games I play on line mostly of dogs and cats. 

I play on computer, with my dog, and watch tv.  I have a really hard time moving about, and I don't like this new habit I have of falling on the floor at times.


----------



## Vala

I think it is 500 or 550 pieces.  I find that size more fun.   I love animal and bird puzzles.  I do so many of them I bought an adjustable  puzzle table and board which makes it so much easier to work, no glare.


----------



## hollydolly

marty said:


> I've been retired about 5 months. Found this forum and love being here. I don't know how the days fly by, but I often wonder at the end of the day what in the world I did to fill the hours.
> I have hobbies...knitting, scrapbooking, long drives listening to my favorite music, taking walks. I like to play scrabble on line.
> I really like movies and some days all I do is sit and knit and watch movies. Especially now that the weather is cold.
> Here I am, mostly alone. I don't mind....I like my life, mostly.
> *This is an odd thing to say but I love my iphone and wish I had someone to text lol.*




You can text me if you like...


----------



## Leotie

That table is a great idea!  Do you make them into pictures when you finish with them?


----------



## Vala

No, I put them away and work them again and again.  I have a lot and have worked them so many times I have been buying new ones for a change.  When I buy one I don't like I give it to a neighbor or The Gently Used Store.  I buy them at Big Lots and Tuesday Morning for $4 or $5.  I don't buy landscapes, I buy the ones with big blobs of colors, not a lot of the same color.  I have to watch the sizes because some are larger than my board.


----------



## Leotie

I also love seascapes, and wish I could find a couple of good pictures of the Morehead City beach here so I could make them into puzzles on here.  But, I'm still pleased with all the dog and cat pictures I get.  If you would like a  link to my puzzle place on here, let me know and I will gladly share.


----------



## Vala

Thank you but I think I have used the place before.  Somewhere like that I did one of my travel photos  and emailed it to my sis.  Lots of fun.

I just went through all the posts and saw a lot of us enjoy the same things, walking, reading, movies, etc.   I am a real movie buff and I would still by bicycling but I have no one to call if I have a flat.  I like long rides on the river walking/bicycle path and my husband always stayed home when I did that in case I needed to call someone.  I would hate to get across town and have to push the bike home.  We have a path finish 3/4's of the around out city.


----------



## Ameriscot

Vala said:


> I think it is 500 or 550 pieces.  I find that size more fun.   I love animal and bird puzzles.  I do so many of them I bought an adjustable  puzzle table and board which makes it so much easier to work, no glare.
> 
> View attachment 11710



Cool! I love puzzles but have no place I could leave it out all the time.  Need to get one!


----------



## Vala

All you really need is the board if you don't want to spend the money on the table.  It could be propped up with books to get a good glare free slant or put on a coffee table. It holds most 1000 piece puzzles, but not all.  You need to check the measurements on the puzzle boxes.  The table really does helps the back.  If you go to jig things you could save the picture of the board and have someone make you one.  they cost about $60.   The URL is below.  

http://www.jigthings.com/puzzle-boards/


----------



## Leotie

I'd LOVE to be able to ride a bike again, even would love to ride with my son on his Harley.  But with my age, I'm scared to do either one now. Falling with osteoporosis is not a fun OR wise thing to do.  So, I stick with the calm, easy things like jewelry making, making dream catchers. Or if my hands will co-operate, do cross stitching.   OR, when all else fails, I will turn to my trusty companion, my HP computer and all the people I can talk to on here.  Sometimes when the pain get's so bad, I try to crawl up under the bed and cry,

I found out another thing that will keep you busy.  Have 3 small cell phones, all black, 2 tv remotes, both black. Try making a call from one of the remotes and then try to figure out why your TV is going bonkers and you can't get an answer on the other end. OR try making a call from one of the TV remotes, then try and figure out whey the tv is going nuts AGAIN and you still can't get through to who you want to call.


----------



## Vala

Sorry about all of that Leotie.  This year I am starting to  feel my age and it can really drag you down.    It's getting more and more difficult to redirect my thoughts to happier things.


----------



## Leotie

I know just what you mean!.  On June 19th of 2013, I lost my partner of 8 years.  It felt like it tore my heart out. My birthday was on June 20, and I found him dead in his bed.  He had a massive heart attack,  

This year on Veterans day, I lost a good friend of 20 some years.  His son is my heart son, not by birth, but by love.  Then about 4 days later, I lost a good friend that lived 3  doors down from me, she  had a stroke.  If I didn't find something to keep me busy, I don't know how I  could have dealt with all that.  It hurts something fierce.

I have to get in a horizontal position before I fall asleep at the computer.  Will "see" and talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Ameriscot

Vala said:


> All you really need is the board if you don't want to spend the money on the table.  It could be propped up with books to get a good glare free slant or put on a coffee table. It holds most 1000 piece puzzles, but not all.  You need to check the measurements on the puzzle boxes.  The table really does helps the back.  If you go to jig things you could save the picture of the board and have someone make you one.  they cost about $60.   The URL is below.
> 
> http://www.jigthings.com/puzzle-boards/



Saw some on Amazon UK for as low as £20 just for a board. That would work as I could use the dining table or coffee table and stick it under a bed when not using it.


----------



## Vala

That sounds good. My board fits the table and I have a lot of room for it in my living area.  It is an open floor plan, no sofa or dining table, so lots of space.  I work a puzzle every day so this works better for me.  more puzzle


----------



## Ameriscot

Vala said:


> That sounds good. My board fits the table and I have a lot of room for it in my living area.  It is an open floor plan, no sofa or dining table, so lots of space.  I work a puzzle every day so this works better for me.  more puzzle
> 
> View attachment 11717



Nice!  I haven't done one for a long time but do remember how doing them stills the mind and keeps you in the present moment.


----------



## Ameriscot

Leotie said:


> I know just what you mean!.  On June 19th of 2013, I lost my partner of 8 years.  It felt like it tore my heart out. My birthday was on June 20, and I found him dead in his bed.  He had a massive heart attack,
> 
> This year on Veterans day, I lost a good friend of 20 some years.  His son is my heart son, not by birth, but by love.  Then about 4 days later, I lost a good friend that lived 3  doors down from me, she  had a stroke.  If I didn't find something to keep me busy, I don't know how I  could have dealt with all that.  It hurts something fierce.
> 
> I have to get in a horizontal position before I fall asleep at the computer.  Will "see" and talk to you tomorrow.



Leotie, I am so very sorry for all your losses. ♥


----------



## Leotie

Ameriscot, I'm tough, I can handle it.  A hug from my big old son is the best medicine under the sun.  If you would see him, you would take a second or third look.  He is tattooed all over his arms, neck, hands, has a shaved head and a chin beard, He is a big fellow, standing at about 6'4" and about 300 lbs.  You might think he would be a biker and you would be right.  You might think he was in a gang and you would be very wrong on that.

He is the most good natured, kind hearted man I have ever in my life seen.  When I first saw him @ 12 years of age, he looked like he was lost and so hurt.  The [potential was there for him to go down that highway of trouble.  Nope.  He is married to a wonderful woman and has 3 kids.  His two stepsons asked for him to adopt them and one even wanted his first name!


----------



## jujube

Jigzone.com has on-line jigsaw puzzles that are fun to do.  Free, free, free.  I like free.


----------



## GDAD

http://www.amathsdictionaryforkids.com/dictionary.html


Here is a free maths program Good for The g/kids & for all to use!


----------



## Vala

You are a wise person Leotie, you have to think of the good things in your life and you do. That is the only way a person can move on.  I have not had the losses you have had, but I have two sons, one who no mother would want and the other who won't speak to me because he looked a me as his personal bank.  I won't bother with what he said the last time I said no. He was the best son a mother could want until he married.  I should be so lucky to have a son like yours.


----------



## Leotie

Vala, I'm sorry for the way  your kids treat you. I wish I had a Mama like you, someone that would tell me once in a while that she loved me instead of how much she hated me. 

Yes, My Joe is a wonderful young man, and I wish every woman could have a son like him.  He is absolutely precious to me, and shows me how he feels about me with words and deeds.  The first time I saw him, I had a Grateful Dead T-shirt on.  He made several comments about how much he liked them, and the next time I saw him, I put that shirt in his hands.  He was 13 at the time, and he's never forgotten that. It puts a tear in my eyes even this many years later.  If I can figure out a way to do it, I will put his picture on here.


----------



## Leotie

That's one of my places!  Also Jigsaw Planet is great for the animals, Indians, and scenery pictures.  Give it a try, you might like it, and yeah, it's free, too.


----------



## jujube

You know, some days I just don't want to be busy.  I want to be lazy, slothful and in general, good for absolutely nothing.  This is one of those days.


----------



## Vala

Thank you Leotie.


----------



## Leotie

jujube, that's me today also!  Had a PB & J sandwich and a glass of milk, will have some pineapple sherbet later, and that will be it for me today.


----------



## Ameriscot

Leotie said:


> Ameriscot, I'm tough, I can handle it.  A hug from my big old son is the best medicine under the sun.  If you would see him, you would take a second or third look.  He is tattooed all over his arms, neck, hands, has a shaved head and a chin beard, He is a big fellow, standing at about 6'4" and about 300 lbs.  You might think he would be a biker and you would be right.  You might think he was in a gang and you would be very wrong on that.
> 
> He is the most good natured, kind hearted man I have ever in my life seen.  When I first saw him @ 12 years of age, he looked like he was lost and so hurt.  The [potential was there for him to go down that highway of trouble.  Nope.  He is married to a wonderful woman and has 3 kids.  His two stepsons asked for him to adopt them and one even wanted his first name!



That's wonderful! Glad you're tough. I don't feel tough but people have argued that I am brave. I have done brave things so maybe I am.


----------



## Leotie

Ameriscot, one thing I've learned in my life.  If you can and will do brave things, that will make you tough.  My second husband knocked me over the kitchen table, breaking 3 of my ribs. It made me mad, furious, see red and all those things.  I went out to his car, got his pistol out,  came back in the apartment with the hammer cocked and stuck it to his head right between his eyes, and BEGGED him to hit me again.  His eyes got real big, he put his hands up and backed out of the apartment.  We had been married for 10 days, but I was not put here on this earth to take abuse from ANYONE!

I'm not afraid of anyone now.  Does that make me tough?  I don't know, but I can sleep like a baby at bight.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer

Retired -- gone questing.  In the Spiral.  An MMO known as Wizard101.  Bulk of my time is spent playing this game or talking about it.  lol  Addiction at its finest.

I love my neighborhood and can often me seen cruising it in my power chair.  All summer along it was at least an hour in the park early morning.  Before spring I am getting a good camera to get better pics of the birds and the beaver I once saw.  The park is by the river.  We have a theater that only charges $5 so I see a lot of movies.  

Grandson.  Need I say more?  OK -- grandparenting rocks!!!

I'm also involved in a weekly game of hand and foot with some other ladies in my building and one from assisted living.  I'm actually the baby at not quite 57.  The oldest is 92 and I like her the best.  My 11yo grandson joined us one week.    Charmed everyone.  He always does. I have always called him my little charm fellow.  92yo would not tell him her age and told him that he should never ask a lady her age.


----------



## Vala

Blaze, I love hand and foot.  My husband and I played for an hour or two every day.  It was the best 2 handed game I have ever played.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer

Vala said:


> Blaze, I love hand and foot.  My husband and I played for an hour or two every day.  It was the best 2 handed game I have ever played.



I never heard of it 'til the lady who organized it posted a notice in the building lobby looking for other players and encouraging those who didn't know to come and play but it is quite fun.  Grandson caught on so fast.  By his 2nd hand, he was pushing me away and saying I got it, Grammy, and he did too.  So now my family plays every now and then too.


----------



## Leotie

Well, Christmas is almost here, and I am looking forward to spending some time with my son and his family, and that will wear me out!  Then I will come home, and sort laundry for the wonderful young lady that is helping me these days.

I sincerely wish for ALL of you a wonderful Christmas with lots of love, peace, and happiness.


----------



## Butterfly

Vala said:


> All you really need is the board if you don't want to spend the money on the table.  It could be propped up with books to get a good glare free slant or put on a coffee table. It holds most 1000 piece puzzles, but not all.  You need to check the measurements on the puzzle boxes.  The table really does helps the back.  If you go to jig things you could save the picture of the board and have someone make you one.  they cost about $60.   The URL is below.
> 
> http://www.jigthings.com/puzzle-boards/



Vala, when I was taking my niece every day for radiology treatments for her cancer, the waiting room had a big puzzle out on a table and all of us "waiters" would work together on it.  It was a great idea for people just sitting around waiting, and we enjoyed it.  The only trouble was, they had it on a big flat table and the glare was awful and made it very hard to differentiate certain colors.  We even tried moving the table, but it didn't work.  A slanted board would have been perfect, but then again I don't know how we'd have all gotten around the table.  

I thought it was a great idea for a waiting room, though -- gave people something to do and got them chatting with one another.  I wish more places that had a lot of people "waiting" would do something similar.  The only places I've ever seen them were in the waiting areas of the cancer portion of our large hospital, for people waiting on friends/family to get done with chemo, radiation, etc.  

I'm not very good at puzzles, but it was a great distraction.


----------



## Leotie

What am I doing now?  Trying to keep from losing what's left of my mind.  Lightning struck out building and we had to evacuate.  So far, I have been in 2 motels, now waiting to be picked up to go to another place where we can sleep on cots until the 12th or so of this month.  So, if ya'll don't see too much of me, it's because I have totally lost my mind.


----------



## rporter610

i_am_Lois said:


> When I lived in Philadelphia there was plenty to do. Museums, flower show, Italian market, South Street, Chinatown, zoo, huge parks, sporting events.
> 
> Now I live in nowhere land. All my activities I do are home based.
> 
> So now I spend my hours surfing websites on the computer, playing games on the computer, watching TV, cooking, crocheting, Sudoku puzzles, and various crafts.



Lois, I can relate.  I live in nowhere land myself.  My activities are reading, gardening, watching TV, knitting, computer solitaire and Sudoku, and working very part-time.   I had two children, but they live away and I have no grandchildren.  I drive to "the big city" about once a month to do some cultural things like attend a concert, visit a museum, go to the Farmers' Market, etc.


----------



## Leotie

Well, I came here to communicate with people my own age, and I love it.  I've been busy trying to get a power chair so I can get out of bed and the apartment.  I stagger and fall and walk into things. Seems like the gov has changed things and I, along with my doctor am fighting tooth and nail to get one.  It's been about a year now and nothing, so I said the heck with it and went to gofundme.  I may spend the rest of what little life I have left, but I want to be able to go to get haircut without having a babysitter with me, and just to go outside instead of looking at "outside" through the window.  Broken bones don't feel good, and having your neighbors talk about you being drunk when you don't even get near the stuff makes you want to put your foot where the sun don't shine!


----------



## Vivjen

Leotie, it doesn't sound as if your mind has gone yet!
do hope your building will soon be ready for you again; and you go get 'em girl!


----------



## Leotie

Vivjen, it did come too close for comfort, I can tell you that!


----------



## Leotie

I am going to TRY to take up cross stitching again, since my hands shake too much to do brain surgery anymore.  ))

Also I write poetry, think, take care of my dog that is sick and dying from cancer, read, play games on here  (tri-peaks solitaire, hidden object games, and Mah Jong)   I also help  my neighbor who doesn't have or know how to use a computer when she needs to know something.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Catraoine

I seem to be busier now than I was before I retired. I do still do a little 'paid' work, but I have taught myself to crochet on Youtube. I am totally left handed and have never been able to learn and suddenly I thought of YouTube. I love playing with colours and patterns and have made some lovely afghans for my children and grandchildren. I find it very relaxing. I love to cook and since we have moved out into the country I now make my own bread, jams and preserves from the local farmers markets and from our own garden. I think it's a different type of busy now, it's a choice not a have to.


----------



## Kadee

I volunteer, at a rather large museum, Dance ( ballroom ) at least twice a week look after house and garden (hubby and I share the work) I'm 70 next birthday starting to slow little


----------



## DoItMyself

Both my wife and I are active in our community, and we have a fairly large property to tend.  We also do a fair amount of volunteer work, as well as keep busy with our part time business and our "jobs" (I dabble in politics and she sits on a couple of corporate boards).  We also enjoy dancing and go as often as time permits.  Our two beagles also keep us busy.


----------



## swaterworth

I've never been very good at socializing, so while I quite like solitude, I risked becoming a recluse. To stop that from happening, and give structure to my week, I've done a few things:

My one big non-negotiable expense is a gym membership that includes several classes a week designed for active seniors.  It's perfect because you're amongst other people, and inevitably make new friends. We get on as a whole group, but groups have formed within that, and a couple of times a week my small group goes for coffee afterwards. Getting fit is the bonus.  
I joined a small weekly Mahjong group - it's a great game, and really good for the brain. Same thing happens here - you gradually get to know people, and friendships develop.

But my best one has been starting a walking group. I invited one person I knew, then others from groups I belonged to joined in. They introduced others. So now we are 9. We walk about an hour each week, in local reserves, parks or beaches.  Finish in a local coffee shop if we can find one.  Walking in a group is ideal, because just by changing speed, you move in and out of the group. No pressure for lengthy conversations with one person.

None of them require too much time, energy or money, and they provide me with a great deal of interest, exercise and companionship.


----------



## Josiah

I recently gave one of my sons the business my wife and I had run for thirty years. This allowed me to empty my house of inventory (books). After I sell the house and move to a two bedroom senior apartment I intend to start another business selling collectible ephemera on Ebay. I don't really need the income, but I think the daily responsibility will be good for me. I considered some sort of volunteer work, but I don't relish lots of social interaction. If I need to feel like I'm contributing, I can donate my income to some cause or other.


----------



## Busy Bee

I seem to be busy all the time. In Feb. my husband passed away so I had a lot of paperwork, phone calls and details to take care of. I joined an art group and go there once a week. Every 2 weeks the seniors here play euchre which I really like. I decided to check out the wellness centre and signed up for the senior pool time one day a week. (warm water to exercise in) Because this is 1/2 to 3/4 hrs from here I also make a day of it by doing my shopping in town. The normal things I have to do at home take me about 3 or 4 times longer then it used to so I am busy all the time. At the end of a day I am not sure what I did all day but I am generally tired. Making lists is a very good way of keeping on track. I write everything on the calendar, if that ever gets lost well then I am done for.


----------



## LogicsHere

Leotie, please don't think of someone having to be along with you as a "babysitter".  They are not.  They are a companion, a helpmate. I am having this discussion with my mother every day and as far as I'm concerned this person does far more than you could ever realize and in some instances could turn out to save your life some day.


----------



## 3horsefarm

I still have 3 horses to keep up with, as well as the mowing and weedeating. Sometimes the horses help with that. layful: I am also a quilting addict. And I don't mean the tiny machine quilted ones. These are full bed size hand quilted ones. I do a few smaller couch throws, 3X5 feet or so, and once in a while a baby quilt when needed. Today I am bored because its too hot to work outside and my cheap sewing machine broke (less than 100 hours on it) in the middle of creating a new block for a quilt. I'm annoyed and frustrated which makes it hard to settle to something else.


----------

